

All top posts on Hacker News talk about the same thing - gerasini
https://twitter.com/gerasini/status/342901089676451840/photo/1

======
grey-area
There's a simple solution to this - click on new, and upvote stories which
have technical content, and add some new stories with content you'd like to
see. There are many stories with no votes which deserve to be seen.

------
gingerjoos
I saw "Utah Datacenter" linking to a wikipedia domain and I thought Wikimedia
had set up a new datacenter in Utah. Turns out I was wrong.

